# HELP:QUESTIONS....Androstene, Yohimbe, 1-Test, and other questions...



## LB3 (Jun 9, 2002)

First off, hello to everyone. Although I've been reading the forums for a short time, this is my first post. I've recently "regained the desire" to get back in the gym and begin training hard again. I'm 29 now (almost 30) and have been training for about 13 years. I competed as a teenager and did a couple of shows at age 24 (1997) as well...........Anyhow, I've been out of the loop for a while. Since about 1998 or so my training has fizzled and has averaged only a mere 2-3 days a week, and intense training has been sporadic at best.  My energy level is very low and sometimes I feel like my past has caused my Testosterone levels to fall. I'm very lethargic at times, but am ready to kick things into gear. I used a variety of steroids between 1990 and 1993 but have stayed clean since with no desire to use again (mainly due to the legal ramifications). So that brings me to now. I've read lots of hype about this product and that product and here's what I'd like to know....

1. I've been using Androstene (by Weider....cheap stuff. Like $9 a bottle) off and on for a couplle of months. Call me crazy, but I definitely notice a difference in my sex drive when I'm taking it, and it seems  that my sex drive goes completely flat when I stop taking it. As well I seem much more lethargic. I'm certain that this isn't a psychological thing. I definitely notice it. My question is, would this be something good to stack with this 1-test that I keep reading rave reviews about? (Haven't tried the 1-test yet)

2. What the hell is Yohimbe? I bought some Twinlab Andro with Yohimbe in it and I thought  I might have to go to the hospital. I took it two times thinking the first time was just coincidence. After taking it, it made me feel like I was going to faint, and made my vision blurry and I felt very disoriented......Has anyone hadd experiences with this stuff?

3. I've been taking Ripped Fuel for a while (1 cap at a time)...I've always liked it since it doesn't ake me jittery (unless I take two). Is this Hydroxycut and Xyenadrine stuff really that much better considering the price?

Sorry for the long post, all help and insight is appreciated.

One last note, my bodyfat up until around 1998 probably hung around 8% on average. It's at least 14% now if not higher, so this certainly could have something to do with my energy level and lethargic feeling....

Thanks to all in advance for your thoughts, I look forward to posting regularly (and getting to my points more quickly     )


-LB3


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2002)

Taking andro will help your sex drive short term, meaning for the next hour or two. It will temporarily raise free testosterone levels giving you the incresed sex drive.



> *Yohimbe* is a common natural Viagra ingredient found in many herbal impotency treatments and has been used for centuries to treat sexual dysfunction and enhance virility. Yohimbe works to increase blood flow to the genitals in both men and women and increases the nerve impulses to the pelvic area. Yohimbe has a general stimulating effect on the nervous system to open blood vessels, increase sensitivity and heighten libido. This effect from Yohimbe is essential for increased circulation to the genital area where sensitivity and blood flow is enhanced. Yohimbe bark has also been shown to be effective in treating impotence in men and women caused by psychological reasons, such as stress, tension or fatigue. Yohimbe can regain lost sexual function. Experience Yohimbe and turn your sex life around.



Ripped Fuel, Hydroxycut and Xenadrine are all similar.

*Ripped Fuel:*
MaHuang Extract: 334mg
Guarana Extract: 910mg
L-Carnitine: 100mg
Chromium: 200mcg

*Hydroxycut:*
Hydroxagen???: 2000 mg
Ma Huang Extract: 334 mg
Guarana Extract: 910 mg
Salicin Complex: 100 mg)
L-Carnitine: 100
Chromium Picolinate: 300 mcg

*Xenadrine:*
Citrus Aurantium: 125 mg 
MaHuang: 335 mg 
Guarana Extract: 910 mg 
White Willow Bark: 105 mg 
Acetyl L-Carnitine: 100 mg 
L-Tyrosine: 80 mg 
VitaminB5: 40 mg 
Ginger Root: 50 mg


----------



## LB3 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, I went by to see about picking up some 1-Test and was suprised to see that they had the VPX, but jeeez, $74.99? I'd like some testimonials on this before I drop $75 on it. Is it really worth it? I mean, I juiced back in the early 90's and there's certainly nothing on the market that I've ever tried that even comes close, so I'd be curious to hear from those who've tried it and have also used in the past.....

If Ripped Fuel, Xenadrine and Hydroxycut are essentially all the same, why are so many more people (allegedly) spending so much more for the latter two when you can get a bottle of Ripped Fuel for about $13?


That Yohimbe certainly didn't feel like any kind of Viagra to me. I truly thought I was going to pass out.

Lastly, has anyone else here used the Weider Androstene? Thoughts? Other products you think are similar/better?


thanks in advance....



-LB3


----------



## cult_status (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi LB3,

I've read something recently about food not to take with Yohimbe.  This included cheese and alcohol.  If I find the page again i'll post the URL.

Alternatively do a search for Yohimbe as the results are quite extensive.


----------



## cult_status (Jun 19, 2002)

Here's that info on foods with yohimbe

"Yohimbe is also a short term MAO (monoamine oxidase) inhibitor and should be used with caution, especially if you have high blood pressure. Being an MAO inhibitor, yohimbe should not be taken with any food or drink that contain high amounts of tyramine (all wines, beer and ale; cheese, products made with large amount of yeast, salami, sausage, bologna, pepperoni, pickled herring, meat extracts, chicken liver, salted dried fish, avocado, tomato, green bean pods, eggplant, Italian broad beans, banana, red plums, oranges, figs, raisins, soy sauce, bouillon cubes, soya, stored beef) and particularly not with the amino acids tyrosine or phenylalanine. A rise in blood pressure can result from the body not being able to remove the tyramines from these foods. "


----------



## cult_status (Jun 19, 2002)

oops, sorry, forgot thr url

http://www.personalhealthzone.com/yohimbe.html


----------

